# MK1 Rabbit Steering Wheel Adapters??



## DeezCustoms (Nov 30, 2008)

hey everyone. Does anyone know off hand what the appropriate part number is for either a Grant or Momo hub adapter?
I'm trying to outfit my 84 rabbit diesel with a non-stock steering wheel. I already have a Grant steering wheel laying around, but either will do. Looking around, I think the Grant 3568 might work, but I figured I'd hit up you guys to make sure. Or hey, if you know where to buy one even. Any help would be greatly appreciated or if you have one laying around, I'd gladly take it off your hands


----------



## calebessent (Oct 3, 2008)

I want to know, too.
Did you post this over in the Mk1 forum?
car forums> Volkswagen> Golf I and Jetta I
They won't get mad, I promise.


----------



## Byramtra (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: (calebessent)*

This is the one listed for my 82, it should be the same, but youl want to put in your car to be shure.:
http://www.jcwhitney.com/GRANT...1.jcw
The only problem is it doesn't seem to give the grant part number.
hopefully this helped.
Travis


----------



## calebessent (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: (Byramtra)*

O'Reilley's carries Grant wheels and kits. I believe AutoZone does, too.
Go ask at the store what they suggest.
It looks to me like you need a disk that fits onto the spline and has a mating surface that you can bolt the wheel to. It has a dress cover, so the spline-disk is covered. Don't forget to get a horn kit so you have a horn button, if you need one.


----------

